# You need to know your limitations



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

"""""The 400,000 square foot warehouse did have a sprinkler system that was working when fire crews arrived on the scene, but it clearly was not enough to keep the fire contained. """""

Smoke from a massive warehouse fire in Grand Prairie on February 8, 2011 could be seen clearly from downtown Fort Worth. (credit: Brian Luenser)

GRAND PRAIRIE (CBSDFW.COM) – Firefighters in Grand Prairie continue to battle a stubborn four-alarm warehouse fire on Tuesday morning. The incident was first reported late Monday night in the 1000 block of Post & Paddock Lane, at a building in the Pitney Bowers Industrial Complex.

The initial call came to authorities just before 8:00 p.m. Monday night, when someone inside of the building reported smoke. The fire’s intensity quickly increased, requiring some assistance by fire departments from Irving, Dallas and Arlington. The smoke could be seen over Highway 360 and Interstate-20.

The 400,000 square foot warehouse did have a sprinkler system that was working when fire crews arrived on the scene, but it clearly was not enough to keep the fire contained. The roof of the building collapsed at about 4:30 a.m. Tuesday morning, followed by a wall at about 5:00 a.m. Tuesday morning. Explosions were reported from the within the fire.

According to the Grand Prairie Fire Department, the actual warehouse being destroyed by this fire stores stacks and pallets of empty aluminum cans which are wrapped in plastic. This has made the fire difficult to control, officials said, because the materials are highly combustible.

The good news is that, despite the size and intensity of the flames, crews do seem to have the blaze under control, and there have been no reports of injuries from within 55 fire crews. The cause of the fire is not yet known.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/02/08/crews-battle-large-warehouse-fire-in-grand-prairie/


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2011)

Pardon me for being ignorant but do FS designers know what the content of the building will be when they do the design?


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 8, 2011)

Aluminum can storage and manufacturing areas tend to be high piled storage.  The sprinkler requirements are very challenging.  Most of the time it is better to go with FM Global Data Sheets for this type of hazard.  But once you get aluminum burning the fire will usually burn itself out rather than any type of fire fighting capability.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

NFPA 13 classifies the plastic wrapped pallet loads as "encapsulated".  A very high challenge fire load.

Mule,

The design of a sprinkler system for storage evaluates the comodity, the storage height, the storage configuration, aisle width, the sprinkler temperature and the need for in rack sprinklers.  Not an undertaking to be performed by semi qualified persons.


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

they should be getting a list of materials, how it will be stored, how high, etc. so they can design to the hazard.

from 13:::

4.3 Owners' Certificate.

The owner(s) of a building or structure where the fire sprinkler system is going to be installed or their authorized agent shall provide the sprinkler systems installer with the following information prior to the layout and detailing of the fire sprinkler system:

(1) 	Intended use of the building including the materials within the building and the maximum height of any storage

(2) 	A preliminary plan of the building or structure along with the design concepts necessary to perform the layout and detail for the fire sprinkler system

(3) 	Any special knowledge of the water supply including known environmental conditions that might be responsible for microbiologically influenced corrosion (MIC)

from chapter 23 IFC::

2301.3 Construction documents. At the time of building permit

application for new structures designed to accommodate

high-piled storage or for requesting a change of occupancy/use,

and at the time of application for a storage permit, plans and

specifications shall be submitted for review and approval. In

addition to the information required by the International Building

Code, the storage permit submittal shall include the information

specified in this section. Following approval of the

plans, a copy of the approved plans shall be maintained on the

premises in an approved location. The plans shall include the

following:

1. Floor plan of the building showing locations and dimensions

of high-piled storage areas.

2. Usable storage height for each storage area.

3. Number of tiers within each rack, if applicable.

4. Commodity clearance between top of storage and the

sprinkler deflector for each storage arrangement.

5. Aisle dimensions between each storage array.

6. Maximum pile volume for each storage array.

7. Location and classification of commodities in accordance

with Section 2303.

8. Location of commodities which are banded or encapsulated.

9. Location of required fire department access doors.

10. Type of fire suppression and fire detection systems.

11. Location of valves controlling the water supply of ceiling

and in-rack sprinklers.

12. Type, location and specifications

13. Dimension and location of transverse and longitudinal

flue spaces.

14. Additional information regarding required design features,

commodities, storage arrangement and fire protection

features within the high-piled storage area shall

be provided at the time


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the lesson. I'm not a fire guy and I am always looking for things to learn!


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

General storage warehouses are the toughest because the comodity stored can change from day to day.  While we would like to see a Class IV for the entire space, the reality of ecconomics dictates that areas are usually designated for the highest comodity with the remainder of the warehouse being lower hazard.  One of the benefits of ESFR is that it will accomodate a wider range of comodities without the need for those pesky in rack sprinklers.


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Pardon me for being ignorant but do FS designers know what the content of the building will be when they do the design?


Sometimes

But the fire hazard can change over time without the item stored being changed often with interesting results--

Example 1 warehouse built in 1950s to store car bumpers (Chrome plated steel)  Now is still used to store car bumpers (Aluminum frame with expanded plastic filler and plastic cover)  What do ya mean I have to change my sprinklers I have always used this warehouse to store car bumpers?

Example 2  Warehouse built to store 7-11 paper coffee cups.  Now used to store styrofoam 7-11 coffee cups.


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> General storage warehouses are the toughest because the comodity stored can change from day to day.  While we would like to see a Class IV for the entire space, the reality of ecconomics dictates that areas are usually designated for the highest comodity with the remainder of the warehouse being lower hazard.  One of the benefits of ESFR is that it will accomodate a wider range of comodities without the need for those pesky in rack sprinklers.


Class IV not good for general warehouse--plastics are in everything

And designated area does not work due to frequent personel changes.


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

Way to go Mule glad you are not to stubborn to learn

It would be nice if building officials would ask the same questions during building plan review


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

some video::

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/02/08/crews-battle-large-warehouse-fire-in-grand-prairie/

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Firefighters-battle-4-alarm-fire-in-Grand-Prairie-115553449.html

I wonder if any of the fire sprinkler systems were shut down/ broke because freezing weather last week????


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

some neat video:::

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/massive-fire-destroys-texas-warehouse


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.nfiindustries.com/sites/default/files/profiles/Grand%20Prairie,%20TX%20-%20Facility%20Profile.pdf


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 8, 2011)

We have responded to multiple requests to assist warehousing tenants moving into an existing building to evaluate the apparent classification of their storage commodities and rack arrangement with regard to the capacity of the existing sprinkler system.  Some jurisdictions specifically require this service be performed by an FPE.


----------



## JBI (Feb 8, 2011)

ALL municipalities SHOULD require it Aegis... unless they have an FPE on staff.

Often overlooked is the pallets themselves... traditionally oak and cherry heart wood, more and more I've seen plastic/composite pallets.

Was that the original occupant and commodity in the building?


----------



## cda (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry do not know what I did wrong but there are three pictures heresome picturesit even had a fire pump????              
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 781
View attachment 782


View attachment 375


View attachment 376


View attachment 377


View attachment 375


View attachment 376


View attachment 377


/monthly_2011_02/DSCN1714.JPG.8cd4e88ee1aba617d1adda1393aa78fb.JPG

/monthly_2011_02/DSCN1713.JPG.dbc391fe7047c1123ed97fb2a4f01350.JPG

/monthly_2011_02/DSCN1719.JPG.ce63e1db9b0798b735192f63d89fc395.JPG


----------

